# NORCAR's 2015 H.O. Dash!! January 1st!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Well it's that time of year again... NORCAR will be putting on their annual Hang Over Dash on January 1st!!

This year's class line up goes as follows:

17.5 TC
17.5 1/12
17.5 WGT
21.5 USGT
21.5 F1
21.5 "Gate Spec" 1/12
25.5 VTA

We've been running the WGT cars with 17.5 and have started to get interested back in the class. We're going to keep it 17.5 for this race and upcoming club races.

Also, our "spec" 1/12 class has been popular, so we're going to run it at this year's H.O. Dash.

Pricing for this years festivities is:

$20.00 first class
$10.00 each additional

Hotel info and class rules can be found at:

www.norcarracing.com

Hopefully doors open at 7:30am and racing gets started by 11am 

If you are interested in a T-Shirt please let us know.
The T-Shirt design is on the bottom of the NORCAR's website homepage.
Will will be taking pre-orders only, then having the shirts made.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice... 

Not sure I can make though. We'll see.

Sounds like fun though!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

How many entries last year?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

I will definitely be attending again this year, a must attend race for anybody's race calendar! Great way to start the New Year off! I will be signing up for:

F1, USGT, VTA

I'll try to bring along some Toledo racers with me too! Really looking forward to this one.  Looks like they have some pretty cool looking 2015 H.O. Dash t-shirts too.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> How many entries last year?


I don't remember an exact number, I'd guess around 60 entries.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Can't wait for this race! I will run the "Gate" Spec 1/12th.... with the very cool ProtoForm PFM-12 body...


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

The whole group ran those bodies Sunday and looked cool doing it. Katelyn ran a GREAT race!

Chris


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This race is always a blast.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

The big question is.... Will Mr Wise be announcing or racing? Maybe pulling a little double duty? 

Chris


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> Can't wait for this race! I will run the "Gate" Spec 1/12th.... with the very cool ProtoForm PFM-12 body...


I plan on being there...UNLESS I have to be at my mother-in-laws 60th birthday party :hat:. I think I feel a slight case of Ebola coming on !!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looking forward to see you at the track Pete!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Micro_Racer said:


> Looking forward to see you at the track Pete!


I got my new 1:12 spec body all perdy and ready to get mangled!!!! :thumbsup: -Grand Mast "P"


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad to see you back pete


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Is the layout that was down on the last race going to be the same for this race?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

camino86 said:


> Is the layout that was down on the last race going to be the same for this race?


As far as I know, yes.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm bringing sausage for The Hangover Dash. Who wants some?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Bailes and myself should be there, also trying to talk Ray into coming.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Everyone wants Chuck's sausage! His meat will melt in your mouth. Almost as good as his pulled pork and Luv Sauce.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Looking forward to some TC at the HD!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Looking forward to some TC at the HD!!


About freakin' time that someone else stepped up to run the Men's Class.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> About freakin' time that someone else stepped up to run the Men's Class.


Ha, yes the one race in five years where I didn't run TC was more than enough for me. TC 4 Life!!!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't wait for some racing!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Roll call. Who is coming and what are you doing? My plan is TC and 17.5 12th.
Joe - all classes
Chuck S - TC and ????
Mackin - Mod 12th
Zach - Mod F1
Roberto - Wayne's lap
Chicky - VTA & Spec 12th

Seems legit....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Adam B said:


> Roll call. Who is coming and what are you doing? My plan is TC and 17.5 12th.
> Joe - all classes
> Chuck S - TC and ????
> Mackin - Mod 12th
> ...


Looks good to me!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Adam B said:


> Roll call. Who is coming and what are you doing? My plan is TC and 17.5 12th.
> Joe - all classes
> Chuck S - TC and ????
> Mackin - Mod 12th
> ...


TC and F1 for me. See you in a few days. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

USGT and F1.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WGT 17.4 and Spec 1/12th. Should be fun!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Usgt and F1 for me


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Adam B said:


> Roll call. Who is coming and what are you doing? My plan is TC and 17.5 12th.
> Joe - all classes
> Chuck S - TC and ????
> Mackin - Mod 12th
> ...


Pete-12th spec.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hey Pete!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Mackin said:


> Hey Pete!


Hello my friend!:wave:


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Jake will be running 1/12th spec and WGT 17.5

Doug K.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

*rookie*

No rookie class? Are there any 1:12 spec. Classes for the kids.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> No rookie class? Are there any 1:12 spec. Classes for the kids.


Gino is coming with me. Is there going to be enough kids to race 1/12 spec in a separate group?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Gino is coming with me. Is there going to be enough kids to race 1/12 spec in a separate group?


At the last club race, we had a Novice class. If no other kids show up, we can always throw him out there with the 12th Mod guys.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> At the last club race, we had a Novice class. If no other kids show up, we can always throw him out there with the 12th Mod guys.


Exactly, just turn the boost down and it should be fine, for about .35 seconds. :tongue:


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Chaz955i said:


> Exactly, just turn the boost down and it should be fine, for about .35 seconds. :tongue:


BaaaHaaaa...He's coming with me, so get ready. The only thing he has been running this past year is a slash vxl. So he'll probably run my 1/12 like it's an off-road car.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Exactly, just turn the boost down and it should be fine, for about .35 seconds. :tongue:


Lately, the most of the Mod 12th guys haven't been lasting the full 8 minutes anyway.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Lately, the most of the Mod 12th guys haven't been lasting the full 8 minutes anyway.


Problems in the bedroom are of no concern to me.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Problems in the bedroom are of no concern to me.


Nice!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Who's ready for Thursday Thursday thursday racing?! I am I'm packed and ready


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

See everybody in the morning


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

It was nice to see everyone at The Gate! I had alot of fun. I hope to see you all soon. Oh...except Wayne, definitely not Wayne!:thumbsup:


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Proud of my son tonight, when we got in the car he said, Katelyn drove a great race dad. Not what I expected to hear. But very cool.

Had a great time, Nates dip was the bomb. I ate 2 massive Chili cheese dogs YUM. And I stunk in 1/12 as normal

Doug K,


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Jake and me would also like to thank the folks at the gate for the Birthday cake for Jake, it was great! I had three pieces. 

Doug K.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

The Gate is a great place to race. Nothing better than getting a big bunch of friends together for great food. Thanks to everyone that threw that together and Dawn for laying it down and putting up with that rowdy gang.
Way to start 2015.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday and thank you for your continued support!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

DougK said:


> Proud of my son tonight, when we got in the car he said, Katelyn drove a great race dad. Not what I expected to hear. But very cool.
> 
> Doug K,


That's awesome! Very cool. 



DougK said:


> Jake and me would also like to thank the folks at the gate for the Birthday cake for Jake, it was great! I had three pieces.
> 
> Doug K.


Tell him Happy Birthday for me. :hat:

Chris


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Club race this Sun the 4th.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Mackin said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday and thank you for your continued support!


1/12 spec at The Gate is a great class! Much easier for me to control my car than the other 1/12 classes, and those car bodies look cool! Looking forward to some more racing soon.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> It was nice to see everyone at The Gate! I had alot of fun. I hope to see you all soon. Oh...except Wayne, definitely not Wayne!:thumbsup:


Pete, it was good to see you racing again


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Racer649 said:


> Pete, it was good to see you racing again


Thank you! Life is crazy right now, but I will race at the gate again soon. The kid will come next time.


----------

